# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  New Resun CL85 small chiller.

## spinex

This is Resun latest small chiller out in China already. Look small and price is very good !!

http://www.aqugrass.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=61148

Wattage (i think so):85W 
Suitable for tank up to: 60L 
Dimension: 214x254x180mm 
Weight:6.2kg 
Recommend Flow:300L/H and above. 

I will get 1 if i go Shenzhen !

----------


## Weirong

Argh... Chinese website.  :Knockout:  Can't read a thing... :Embarassed:

----------


## Justikanz

Actually they were just talking about whether the chiller uses a compressor. The answer is 'Yes'... Not much info on the chiller yet, the shop no stock and a review has yet to be done...  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

What about fan noise? Any remark about it in the link? The required flowrate is just nice to be used together with the 501 filter. Looks like nano setup is beginning to thrive. Now if only T5 lights follow suit with shorter tube.

----------


## spinex

My experience with Resun is the smaller the model the less noise generated. I think becos less heat generated so the fan also dont need to be so powerful.

----------


## Justikanz

BFG, no mention of noise in the link, yet... Btw, OT ah, but dun have T5 for 1ft tanks ah?  :Huh?:

----------


## BFG

Guys, 

It's in Singapore already. Sighted today (not by me) at AquaMarin.

p.s. Still haven't heard of short length T5. But I'm hopping around some of the marine nano forums for any news or pictures surfacing for T5 light tube that are less than 2 ft in length.

----------


## joe

Any indication of the cost? Looks like flowrate goes well with Eden 501 but hose size might be a problem  :Smug:   :Smug:

----------


## BFG

Cost wise is less than a Eheim ProII 2026. $200++, can call AquaMarin to enquire. Tel-64842006.

----------


## bezz

Look at Aquamarin's ad here:

http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/inde...howtopic=44910

$228 for this unit  :Grin:

----------


## Rupert

> Look at Aquamarin's ad here:
> 
> http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/inde...howtopic=44910
> 
> $228 for this unit


Good value!! Would like to get one asap.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Good value!! Would like to get one asap.


Rupert,

is it for the 2 tank project that i saw at your place ?

----------


## bezz

> Actually they were just talking about whether the chiller uses a compressor. The answer is 'Yes'... Not much info on the chiller yet, the shop no stock and a review has yet to be done...


It weighs about 6kg, don't know if its a compressor powered. Suspect it a TEC powered chiller...if TEC then not worth buying.

----------


## Ian Lim

> Good value!! Would like to get one asap.


Bro,

listed as $228 in forum but selling at $218, just came back from the shop with a unit.

just came back from AquaMarine in Jalan Kayu, the selling price for this small and compact chiller is $218, I counted 3 units still on display shelf.

----------


## bezz

> Bro,
> 
> listed as $228 in forum but selling at $218, just came back from the shop with a unit.


Hi Ian,

Just to confirm, is it using a nano compressor to run?
Thx

----------


## Ian Lim

> Hi Ian,
> 
> Just to confirm, is it using a nano compressor to run?
> Thx


hi Bezz,

it is using TEM, from the manual it looks like 2 TEM is in the assembly. there is another model CL-150 listed at 150W for water vol. below 100l. size = 254X310X185mm , but it is not in the shop yet.

----------


## bezz

> hi Bezz,
> 
> it is using TEM, from the manual it looks like 2 TEM is in the assembly. there is another model CL-150 listed at 150W for water vol. below 100l. size = 254X310X185mm , but it is not in the shop yet.


Thx for info.

Do give us a review on the chiller once you have tried it  :Smile:

----------


## Ian Lim

> Thx for info.
> 
> Do give us a review on the chiller once you have tried it


most probably will get it up and running by next weekend . will get another 500X300X300mm tank for the setup, will keep you guys posted.




> Actually they were just talking about whether the chiller uses a compressor. The answer is 'Yes'... Not much info on the chiller yet, the shop no stock and a review has yet to be done...


sorry Bro, but it should be 'No', it runs using Peltier technology, I have a unit with me now.




> What about fan noise? Any remark about it in the link? The required flowrate is just nice to be used together with the 501 filter. Looks like nano setup is beginning to thrive. Now if only T5 lights follow suit with shorter tube.


hi Bro,

when I was in the shop earlier I cannot hear any noise coming from it, so should be pretty quiet, will confirm when I get it up and running, and well I will be using it with the Eden 501 filter, will keep you guys posted.




> Any indication of the cost? Looks like flowrate goes well with Eden 501 but hose size might be a problem


hi Joe,

the CL-85 in / out flow hose size is 12mm (innner circumference), the Eden 501 hose external circumfernece is 11.??mm, so need to do some modding here, using those white water tape and clip should get the job done.

----------


## joe

If its TEM, it should be pretty quiet. Thanks Ian!!! Show us what you using it on and if it can cool quickly  :Smile:

----------


## spinex

> Good value!! Would like to get one asap.


You will get better value in HK i'm quite sure. Since Shenzhen is selling around SG130. I bet HK will be selling at most SG$150-160 at most.

Anyone know Aquamarine set come with warranty ? Might be parallel import.

----------


## Ian Lim

> You will get better value in HK i'm quite sure. Since Shenzhen is selling around SG130. I bet HK will be selling at most SG$150-160 at most.
> 
> Anyone know Aquamarine set come with warranty ? Might be parallel import.


hi Spinet,

Aqua Marine warranty for 6 months from purchased date.




> hi Joe,
> 
> the CL-85 in / out flow hose size is 12mm (innner circumference), the Eden 501 hose external circumfernece is 11.??mm, so need to do some modding here, using those white water tape and clip should get the job done.


hi bro,

the Eden 501 hose can be connected easily to the CL-85 input/output connector using hot water to expand the hose 1st.

----------


## Rupert

> hi bro,
> 
> the Eden 501 hose can be connected easily to the CL-85 input/output connector using hot water to expand the hose 1st.


Hello Ian,

Would be interested in your Filter -> chiller setup, ie are they under your tank set up or on the same level.

Once set-up do you think the Eden has the water flow to drive the chiller adequately?

Rupert

----------


## joe

Hi Ian, I've taken a look at the chiller and through the vents, I see a huge heatsink which I assumed is part of the TEM. The fan when spinning can be quite audible as tested out in the shop. How is the cooling like together with the Eden 501?

----------


## Ian Lim

> Hello Ian,
> 
> Would be interested in your Filter -> chiller setup, ie are they under your tank set up or on the same level.
> 
> Once set-up do you think the Eden has the water flow to drive the chiller adequately?
> 
> Rupert


hi Rupert,

just got the tank(24X12X15in) setup and connected with the Eden 501 and Resun CL-85, will post the pic tomorrow w/o water as too late to work on it tonight. 

currently the tank, chiller and filter are on my study table, will get the chiller below the table next weekend.

I hope that the Eden will work, if not will get an external pump next weekend.

----------


## Ian Lim

> Hi Ian, I've taken a look at the chiller and through the vents, I see a huge heatsink which I assumed is part of the TEM. The fan when spinning can be quite audible as tested out in the shop. How is the cooling like together with the Eden 501?


hi Joe, yes sound from the fan when spinning is quite 'loud' , wonder why I didn't notice it when I was in the shop yesterday, maybe too eager to get it before my wife make noise.
my tank not ready yet maybe by Wed. or Thur. then I will add water into tank to test run. will post my review here.

----------


## Ian Lim

Hi Bro, my setup with Eden 501 / Resun CL-85 and a 24X12X15in. Will top-up with water this 2 days and write a review for the setup. Hoses are a bit messy and will work on it this weekend.

----------


## joe

Looks pretty cool!!! Let us know how the performance is once you have tested. Not sure how far chillers using TEM can cool down. Is that a 1.5ft tank from NA?

----------


## Justikanz

Oh... that cute little thing looks, well... cute and little!  :Razz: 

Let us know the performance... It looks like something cool to have...  :Wink:

----------


## solonavi

Cool! Look like some table clock/radio.  :Razz: 

JC

----------


## evolim83

Saw this chiller on sale at Ben's Aquarium last nite with a hefty pricetag ! IMO, with that money, i would rather buy a CL280!

----------


## spinex

> Saw this chiller on sale at Ben's Aquarium last nite with a hefty pricetag of $235! IMO, with that money, i would rather buy a CL280!


Exactly .. and not to mention CL280 is running compressor not Peltier technology.

----------


## Goondoo

> Exactly .. and not to mention CL280 is running compressor not Peltier technology.


I was at NA yesterday and Chan said that he had few sets left selling at a promo price of 190++ (Can't remember the exact figures)

----------


## evolim83

Wow, that made the CL280 a much better buy over the CL85!
Its not that small after all!

----------


## Goondoo

> Wow, that made the CL280 a much better buy over the CL85!
> Its not that small after all!



Opps, i meant the CL-85 going at promo, not CL-280....
Sorry for the misunderstanding ^^;

----------


## Ian Lim

hi Bros,

had the chiller setup and running in a 2 ft with about 45l of water, personal comments for my setup is as follows -

1. it is able to bring temp down 2-3degree from ambient temp., as I am writting this my room temp is at 28 and the tank water is at 25.4

2. IMHO this chiller will be able to chill - 1ft tank to about 22-23
- 1.5ft tank to about 24-25
- 2ft tank to about 26-27

when it does not need to bring down the temp to the desired temp. (preset by user) it does not emit noise at all, however if it need to bring down the temp it would start the 90mm or 120mm internal vent. fan and the noise is audible but still bearable to me

somehow when it need to bring down the temp. to preset range, I notice that rather then the temp. coming down it goes up instead, I suspect that the heat generated by the peltier is too much for the heat sink to dissipate and it heat up the enclosure and surrounding temp. (will try to provide more space to it next week and confirm if it helps). at my preset set temp at 26degree it only need to start the fan not more than twice per day and I am comfortable with it

as I do not have the patience to wait for it to bring down the temp what I did is to throw in some ice cube to bring down the temp and stop the fan from spinning, I did it once per day so far.

after using it for 2 days I would says that it is great for tank below 2ft and require temp around 26degree. I am going to hide it under my writting table and see how it affect the performance in confined space, till then will update u guys again.

----------


## Rupert

Thanks Ian,

Your review is most useful to those that are considering getting one.

----------


## tawauboy

> .................. I suspect that the heat generated by the peltier is too much for the heat sink to dissipate and it heat up the enclosure and surrounding temp. (will try to provide more space to it next week and confirm if it helps). at my preset set temp at 26degree it only need to start the fan not more than twice per day and I am comfortable with it


peltier devices operate with a hot and cold side. for cooling, the cooling coil is connected to the cold side. the hot side is connected to the heat sink and fan assembly. during operation, there is a temperature differential of 60 or 80 degrees c. this means that if the cold side is preset to 25 degrees, the hot side will be at least 85 degrees. therefore the enclosure will become very hot.

----------


## spinex

Trying to power a 2ft using that is a bit too much for CL85 to handle. A 1-1.5ft would be good.

Anyway for those who thinking to get peltier powered chiller most likely it will be running 24hrs daily unless your tank is very small or the temperature you set is like 27 degree.

Just read in a taiwan mazagine about a peltier chiller also.

http://www.cblue.com.tw/english/cool%20eng.htm

----------


## Ian Lim

[QUOTE=spinex]Trying to power a 2ft using that is a bit too much for CL85 to handle. A 1-1.5ft would be good.

Anyway for those who thinking to get peltier powered chiller most likely it will be running 24hrs daily unless your tank is very small or the temperature you set is like 27 degree.

Just read in a taiwan mazagine about a peltier chiller also.

hi Spinex,

yes, for a 2ft I notice that the temp hovers at 26.5 and it can bring down the tank temp. by 2 degrees from ambient temp. 

btw is the CL-280 noisy? how often does it kick in to bring your temp to 25degrees?


regards,
Ian Lim

----------


## spinex

Ian,

I'm using a CL-300 and it's noise is acceptable to me. I heard the CL280 is more quiet and 2 of my friends who are using them have no complaint. Usually it will run about 10-20mins (depend on room temp) every 1 hour to bring it down to 25 degree.

----------


## superchevy

For 4 feet tank which model can use and the price wise ... thanks .

----------


## d2hpeter

> Argh... Chinese website.  Can't read a thing...


aren't you a chinese, as your indicates? shame...

----------


## cairocks

Anyone have any idea if teh CL-150 is going to come in to Singapore? My tank is a 80litres tank. CL-85 is just a tad to weak for my tank and think the CL-280 is too strong. Waiting for the CL-150 to fill in the gap. Now using a computer fan to cool my tank to about 28C, but water level drops real fast.Have to top up about 5-8 litres every couple of days. :Confused:

----------


## Rupert

I have seen in HK another small chiller called:

Hailea HL 80-OCHV
4.5 kg
requires 300 -650 liters per hour throughput
dimensions 320 x 245 x 230

it is like the Resun CL85 in that is uses the same technology and is approximately the same price

----------


## celticfish

pardon my ignorance but what is TEC and TEM?  :Opps:

----------


## spinex

:Well done:  


> I have seen in HK another small chiller called:
> 
> Hailea HL 80-OCHV
> 4.5 kg
> requires 300 -650 liters per hour throughput
> dimensions 320 x 245 x 230
> 
> it is like the Resun CL85 in that is uses the same technology and is approximately the same price


Rupert,

Good find in HK again  :Well done:  

We used to have this brand in SG before but seem like nowadays it's not available already.

http://www.hailea.com/produce.htm

Spec of the chiller you mentioned

http://www.hailea.com/chiller3.htm#

How much does this cost in HK ? The only drawback is using peltier technology i guess the noise from the fan will be quite loud because it need to be powerful to cool the heatsink

----------


## spinex

> pardon my ignorance but what is TEC and TEM?


It refer to THERMOELECTRIC COOLER and THERMOELECTRIC MODULE. Both are refering to the peltier chip which is using thermoelectric for cooling.

This is what the CL150 ..CL85 uses for cooling. It's not running a compressor like CL280 and above series.

----------


## Rupert

> Rupert,
> 
> Good find in HK again  
> 
> We used to have this brand in SG before but seem like nowadays it's not available already.
> 
> http://www.hailea.com/produce.htm
> 
> Spec of the chiller you mentioned
> ...


Thanks for the specifications; I am sure that it said 4.5 KG on the box. These small Hailea chillers seem to be recently new to Tung Choi street and the three places that had them were selling for $HK980. Interestingly they are described as toys, probably not in a bad way but in the context that they know I live in SG and they do not think that that these small chillers will handle the hot weather later in the year.

----------


## spinex

In my limited chinese i will do a simple translation of the spec.

Voltage : 220v/50hz
Amp : 1.0A
Power (i guess this refer to the peltier chip) : 130W
Water volume for cooling : 80L
Cooling time : 20H (20 hours i guess)
Before/After temp of water chilling : 28/23 degree
Before/After temp of water heating : 15/23 degree
Circulation of water : 250-600L/H
Weight : 6.31kg
Dimension in mm : 320×245×230

The above figure is derived from a room temperature of 30C degree, water temp of 28C degree with 80L of water.

It also state that the water circulation volume and the placement of the unit will have a effect on the chilling capabilities. If air circulation in the room is not good it will also have effect on it.

I think this will be a good unit if you have 60-70L of water. Considering our room temp range is 29-33 at the most. We should be able to achieve 25-26 degree.

----------


## silane

There is a flood of peltier based commerical made chiller in the recent market and some hobbyists are making peltier chiller for themselves or for sales.

I have made myself a couple of peltier based chiller and have some dissapointment with it and some success stories to share.

For peltier to work, the hot side has to be cool, so the the delta temperature of the cold side can drop, something, we have to take note here is our ambient temperature is high, lowly powered peltier will do not do the work. And if use a peltier of high power is used, the electrical bill will be higher than phase-change chiller, this is especially prominant in a larger tank.

Attached is a chart that you can use to choose a peltier or peltier based chiller suitable for you tank size.

For case of CL-85, if 85 means the electricity wattage of peltier (I believe), then go down the electcity column, any value less than 85W which mean the chiller can operate on. Those mark red are usable one.

If a chiller with one total power comsumption is specified, use the Electricity Comsumption column, say, 85W, those row in green can be used.

Assumption made for calculating the values in the chart:
- Cooling power is 0.6 of electrical power of a peltier. Cooling power is not a contant value and its varies, but 0.6 is a good assumption
- No other equipment is introducing heat to your tank, like light and filter introduce head. Air from air pump heat up chilled water too.
- 0.85 for Power supply efficiency is used.
- VERY Ideal case for heat transfer.

Hope this post helps you to determine a suitable peltier best chiller for your tank size, room temperature and the temperature you want to achive. Note that the chart is based on very ideal case, you have to add in heat introduced by lamp, filter and other to Qc to work backward.

----------


## wychay

Hi everyone, 

Hope the thread owner dont mind since we are talking about cl85 too.

Got a question. Hope the chiller gang ( esp those using Cl85 ) can help.

I just brought a cl85 to cool a 1.5ftx 1 x 1 tank last Sat. Was using a DIY TEM chiller previously but worried abt safety hence discommissioned it. 
The thing has been on like for the last 48 hours. The temp now is at 27.7 c while the room temp is at 30 c with the lights on for about an hour. I preset it to 27 c.

This is what I have other than the tank:
a. Atman CF 600. flowrate max is at 740 but set both in and out around 1/3 to hit 300 according to the chiller specs 
b. 2 x 11 PL light
c. water approx 48 l based on 2-3 in gravel.

Can anyone especially cl85 owners comment if this is expected ? Do post your spec if possible - thanks.

About to give up with this thing and switch to fan instead.


Thanks in advance.

----------


## spinex

wychay,

I think your result is in line with what the CL85 can do. As expected, do not expect the TEM chiller to work wonders

----------


## wychay

Thanks for the reply.

Spoke to the support and they are coming down to check it out.

Lets see what they say and I will post the comments from the horses mouth.

----------

